# banks county



## hoochman2 (Oct 25, 2014)

slow weekend. dont think the deer are moving very well.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 26, 2014)

Friend of mine saw 13 does, a 4pt, 6 and an 8pt.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 26, 2014)

Had a pretty good weekend. Seen 11-12 Saturday morning. 5 does and a fawn, the rest bucks. Had two small 8's and some smaller ones. Saturday evening was a little slower but seen a few. Went this morning and saw three bucks, one good one but couldn't get a shot on him. Then my buddy went this evening and saw a doe and buck. Claims it was a 10pt and missed it twice. Sure hope he missed though.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 2, 2014)

Seeing a few does. Still kind of slow in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 3, 2014)

Pretty slow this weekend. Seen a buck and doe yesterday evening. Seen just a small 8pt Sunday morning. Decided to sit out Saturday with all the wind. Did go Thursday evening and just saw a small buck. Im thinking things should start cranking up here in the next week or so.


----------



## sea trout (Nov 3, 2014)

Saw a stud this evenin coming home from work in the dark!!!! He was about to cross the road and head to my huntin area but he turned and headed into the thicket again when I come up the road.
He was a goodun!!!!! Very heavy body with big rack but didn't get a clear close view of the rack.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 3, 2014)

maybe you can get shot at him. good luck


----------



## linefuse (Nov 8, 2014)

Shot 130" 8 pointer this morning. Was following a young doe. Watched him work a scrape.


----------

